# some of your favorite things



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

What is something you love, but keep fairly private. I will go first: Yaoi.....I am actually obsessed. So sue me, its good stuff.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Velvet bed frames, especially blue and purple ones. 

Autonomous sensory meridian response (ASMR)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A compass set that was my Dad's, when he was a child. It is one of the few things that survived the bombings of my Grandparents' home and was brought with them to Canada. He gave it to me, when I was in grade 6 (?) and beginning to learn geometry.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A 'free gift' battery alarm clock; it has a lovely reassuring loud tick and the alarm can be either a cuckoo or a cockerel crowing. We prefer the latter. Then an American lady's voice tells us 'It's eight o'clock.... it's eight o'clock' and repeats after each rooster-crow. It's especially delicious when the battery is running down, and the cockerel sounds as if it has had a 'good night out' and is bleary and hung-over, and the lady sounds like an exhausted world-weary crone. So funny...! :lol:


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Snowflakes that stay on my nose and eyelashes... ok well somebody had to say it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> What is something you love, but keep fairly private. I will go first: Yaoi.....I am actually obsessed. So sue me, its good stuff.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaoi

Well, learn something new everyday, I guess, even if it is, to some, at least a little TMI :-/


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

PetrB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaoi
> 
> Well, learn something new everyday, I guess, even if it is, to some, at least a little TMI :-/


No such a thing as TMI. Knowledge is power. Use your knowledge about yaoi as an advantage.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Classical music. Really, in real life, it's seen as quite an eccentric hobby for people in my social circle. 

In general, though, I'm quite the open book; I can't think of anything I couldn't admit.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rowing the gears of a manual transmission, rear wheel drive vehicle.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Fagotterdammerung said:


> Classical music


I'm okay with classical music fans as long as they don't flaunt their perv... preferences openly like you just did.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2015)

Biting the heads off whippets ... whilst listening to either Shostakovitch or Boulez.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> A 'free gift' battery alarm clock; it has a lovely reassuring loud tick and the alarm can be either a cuckoo or a cockerel crowing. We prefer the latter. Then an American lady's voice tells us 'It's eight o'clock.... it's eight o'clock' and repeats after each rooster-crow. It's especially delicious when the battery is running down, and the cockerel sounds as if it has had a 'good night out' and is bleary and hung-over, and the lady sounds like an exhausted world-weary crone. So funny...! :lol:


oh man that sounds like a trip! I need to get one for myself.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

PetrB said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaoi
> 
> Well, learn something new everyday, I guess, even if it is, to some, at least a little TMI :-/


NO shame here. Not all of it is so....graphic. Sorry if your eyes are traumatized now.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Biting the heads off whippets ... whilst listening to either Shostakovitch or Boulez.


That is very weird...............

I always listen to Mozart pianosonatas when I bite of a whippet's head.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Rowing the gears of a manual transmission, rear wheel drive vehicle.


EDIT: Especially my 2.3L DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder Ranger pickup with custom shift knob:









And if you think that shift lever is long, you ought to have seen the one in the '95 F150 I used to drive.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Florestan said:


> EDIT: Especially my 2.3L DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder Ranger pickup with custom shift knob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least its not a god awful impromptu tennis ball knob. I also say that because I like baseball....


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

My figurine collection. I have dozens of mini-models of famous buildings around the world. My mom travels a lot, and when I was a kid, she would always bring back something. I have a Statue of Liberty, the Eiffel Tower, Taj Mahal, the cathedral of Florence, A snow-globe with St Basil's, la Sagrada Familia...several more


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SarahNorthman said:


> At least its not a god awful impromptu tennis ball knob. I also say that because I like baseball....


Yeah, and the hardball is a perfect fit for my hand. For some reason, every Ford I ever owned with a floor shifter (3), the knob eventually pulls off on a 1-2 shift. One time it flew into the back seat.:lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Yeah, and the hardball is a perfect fit for my hand. For some reason, every Ford I ever owned with a floor shifter (3), the knob eventually pulls off on a 1-2 shift. One time it flew into the back seat.:lol:


talk about a wild ride.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
Yeah, and European Fords have the same. I had a banger-sierra as a second car (why, oh why did they stop making rearwheel drives?) for two years. Great car, would withstand every abuse, it absolutely refused to die. Except the gearshifterknob. Some embarrasing moments, at full throttle shifting from third to fourth and suddenly having that little leatherclad ball in your hand, engine revving hysterically......:lol:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to lie pretty frequently about my activities, but I no longer find the need as the people around me have grown up. The most ridiculous things I do I can be honest about the very next day. A week or two ago, I watched Blind Fury, featuring Rutger Hauer, who plays a blind man. It piqued my interest, so I decided to blindfold myself and live blind the remainder of the day. Luckily, I was merely at home and no damage was done to the property. I did hurt myself considerably in certain places though. (What did I do the whole day? A lot of blindfolded harmonica playing. Sonny Terry, the bluesharp player, was blind.) Once I would have been reluctant to tell people silly tales like this, but no more.

Things I love but keep private? I have an external hard drive featuring old television shows I used to watch when I was a child. They taught me English so obviously are of great sentimental value to me, but they are otherwise atrocious. More importantly, relating to the previous tale, I keep my Harmonica playing a secret. I'm not very good at it, and people always want to hear it immediately. I do nearly always have at least one with me. It can entertain for hours.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Yaoi.....I am actually obsessed. So sue me, its good stuff.


That's . . . odd.

But who am I to judge. :tiphat:


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Favorite things, some good some bad:

-In class, when bored, sometimes I like to make odd faces at people passing by in the hall just to see their reaction.

-Mimicking people, especially the way they talk or words and expressions they tend to use more than others. One of my teachers says "or whatever" at the end of most statements and pronounces etcetera as "excedra" so I have a lot of fun with that. Also, fraternity brothers and sorority valley girls provide plenty of material to work with. "Does this have, like, vitaminnsss?" or "Peace out, bro." "Dude...no, that's gay" 

-My friends and I use to spontaneously quote the corniest, most cliche lines from films in everyday conversation for humor. For example, if someone says "Oh my God," I'd answer it with "NO!!..God has nothing to do with this!" or something stupid like that.

-Oh, and for cheap laughs I'd recite my favorite worst lines from bad porn dialogue and acting and sometimes shout them to strangers from the car when my friends dared me to. Unfortunately, I've grown out of that/become slightly more boring.

As for more introverted/private things, I do like singing or humming along the accompaniment to some Mozart pieces or just following along with a score from IMSLP. And...I like rewatching some of my favorite Joss Whedon shows on Netflix to unwind.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I also have a pretty big collection of snow globes. I love them.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

At the end of each video on "America's Funniest Home Videos" I like to exclaim, "Whoa, I didn't see THAT coming!" It infuriates my wife.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like scarves. Partly it's because they help protect my neck and collar-bone from red marks when I'm fiddling, and partly because they can brighten up and change the appearance of an outfit easily and cheaply - I buy them from charity shops. My favourite is a very long bright orange fringed scarf which I bought locally at a charity shop, which teams up with a bright orange flounced skirt that I bought in a Buxton charity shop - I think it had appeared on stage at the Gilbert and Sullivan festival, as it's so very 'in your face'. Everything else that I wear with these two orange thingies is black - black top, black shoes, black cardi. Nice!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Secret? Hmmm a silver iPod classic?


----------

